# [EMERGE] Problema emergiendo mldonkey (cerrado)

## dickinson

Hola amigos, cuando intento emerger mldonkey me tira el siguiente error, ¿por qué puede ser?. Gracias.

emerge net-p2p/mldonkey

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/mldonkey-2.6.4-r2 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

--18:26:19--  http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi'

Resolviendo ftp.belnet.be... 193.190.198.20, 2001:6a8:3c80:0:203:baff:fe39:f931

Connecting to ftp.belnet.be|193.190.198.20|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    El fichero ya ha sido totalmente recuperado, no hay nada que hacer.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

--18:26:19--  ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi'

Resolviendo ftp.belnet.be... 193.190.198.20, 2001:6a8:3c80:0:203:baff:fe39:f931

Connecting to ftp.belnet.be|193.190.198.20|:21... conectado.

Identificándose como anonymous ... ¡Dentro!

==> SYST ... hecho.   ==> PWD ... hecho.

==> TYPE I ... hecho.  ==> CWD /mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles ... hecho.

==> SIZE mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi ... hecho.

==> PASV ... hecho.   ==> REST 5502 ... hecho.

==> RETR mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi ... hecho.

Longitud: 5,502 (5.4K), 0 (0) remaining

100%[+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++] 5,502         --.--K/s

18:26:24 (0.00 B/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi' saved [5502]

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dyna/mldonkey/1.7/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

--18:26:24--  http://www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dyna/mldonkey/1.7/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi'

Resolviendo www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de... 134.106.11.109

Connecting to www.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de|134.106.11.109|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    El fichero ya ha sido totalmente recuperado, no hay nada que hacer.

!!! Couldn't download mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi. Aborting.Last edited by dickinson on Thu Apr 06, 2006 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aj2r

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/mldonkey_protocol_handler-1.7.xpi

----------

## dickinson

Lo he borrado como indicas, he vuelto a intentar emergerlo, y me da el mismo error. ¿Por qué será?. Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Prueba a cambiar el mirror

Saludos

----------

## dickinson

¿Eso cómo lo puedo hacer?. He intentado hacerlo con el comando mirrrorselect, como hice en la instalación, pero el comando no lo encuentra. Gracias.

----------

## aj2r

Emerge la versión ~x86, no es una solución pero te ahorrara problemas y funciona mejor. Por si no sabes como hacerlo:

```

echo net-p2p/mldonkey ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av net-p2p/mldonkey

```

Last edited by aj2r on Wed Apr 05, 2006 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dickinson

aj2r he intentado hacer lo que me dices, pero me sigue dando el mismo error.

----------

## aj2r

Bueno, algo para salir del paso mientras te dan una solución mejor:

```

echo net-p2p/mldonkey -mozilla >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -av net-p2p/mldonkey

```

----------

## gringo

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/mldonkey*

cd /usr/portage/net-p2p

rm -Rf mldonkey*

emerge sync

emerge mldonkey

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## dickinson

He probado ambas opciones que me decís, aj2r y gringo, pero sigue sin funcionar. Sin embargo, me decian en otro post, que probara a cambiar el mirror a ver, pero no sé cambiarlo. He intentado a hacerlo con el comando mirrorselect, pero no existe ese comando, sin embargo cuando hice la instalación, sí. Gracias.

----------

## bonanit

 *dickinson wrote:*   

> He intentado a hacerlo con el comando mirrorselect, pero no existe ese comando, sin embargo cuando hice la instalación, sí. Gracias.

 

Eso es porque el mirrorselect viene en el cd de instalación, pero no se instala por defecto en Gentoo, si no recuerdo mal. Simplement usa emerge para instalarlo:

```
# emerge -av mirrorselect
```

Suerte.

----------

## dickinson

He probado esto también, y nada de nada. Ya no sé que hacer.

----------

## aj2r

Después de hacer lo último que yo te he dicho ya no debería seguir dándote el mismo problema, ya que sin el USE mozilla no descarga ese archivo, que raro. ¿El error sigue siendo el mismo?

----------

## dickinson

Asunto resuelto realizándolo así:

# USE="-mozilla" emerge net-p2p/mldonkey

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

----------

